# Don't fear powder post beetles



## Ralph Muhs (Jun 26, 2015)

A few years ago I bought a huge stack of very old, dry lumber, maybe more than 100,000 bd. ft. All of it had powder post beetles. After I planed it, I sprayed both sides of every board with termite and ant killer, bought by the quart in the local Lowes or local farm store. Just a small amount of the concentrated chemical mixed in a small sprayer would treat a big pile of boards. I have used this lumber to panel two houses, and I see no evidence of surviving bugs. Of course you have to like wormy lumber and the rustic look as I do. See the recent post entitled "the house that Ralph built" . While there is a strong chemical odor when first treated, it goes away when dry. Also, after sanding and finishing the lumber, it seems to be fine to use inside a house.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1 | Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## ironman123 (Jun 26, 2015)

Great info Ralph.


----------



## Kevin (Jun 26, 2015)

I sure hope you do not have problems in the future Ralph but PBBs are notorious for reemeging years later. The chemicals did not kill them all for sure. The only surefire effective treatmnet to erdicate PBBs from lumber is an insect-kill heat treatment cycle in a kiln and this is well-documented.

I am not saying this to be contrary ... I am saying it because I think it is important that future readers of this need to know that chemical treatment alone will not usually eradicate PPBs ... Only a proper bug kill cycle in a kiln can do that with certainty. Any entomologist will verify that.

Again Ralph I am not trying to be contrary but it is important to that sawyers and woodworkers know because many of us me included use wood that has not been through a heat cycle and taken i to the home a homeowner needs to be aware of the risks. I have them in my home and did not for years after I used the air dried hardwoods, before I had a kiln, but now I am seeing some.


----------



## Ralph Muhs (Jun 26, 2015)

We will see! I will take your word that I might see them in the future. In the beach house in Connecticut there is no evidence for :5 years. Here in WV it has only been two years.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Jun 26, 2015)

I'm pulling for you! And maybe they won't come back.


----------



## daugher12 (Jun 26, 2015)

What's the temp/time need to get to Kevin? Is there a pretreatment that you can apply to fresh milled to help prevent PPB?


----------



## Kevin (Jun 26, 2015)

daugher12 said:


> What's the temp/time need to get to Kevin? Is there a pretreatment that you can apply to fresh milled to help prevent PPB?



Doc Wengert says 130F but I usually take my heat to 135-140. All of these articles are worth reading if you have any concerns about PPBs. I would say they are essential reading. 

http://www.woodweb.com/knowledge_base/Powder_Post_Beetles_in_Plywood.html

http://www.woodweb.com/knowledge_base/Ridding_ones_house_of_powderpost_beetles.html

http://www.woodweb.com/knowledge_base/Controlling_Powderpost_Beetles_in_Stored_Lumber.html

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 26, 2015)

I'm in Connecticut , I can go look at your beach house every weekend for the summer to check to see if the bugs are there.

Reactions: Funny 3 | +Karma 1


----------



## SENC (Jun 27, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> I'm in Connecticut , I can go look at your beach house every weekend for the summer to check to see if the bugs are there.


What a thougtful, selfless gesture!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ralph Muhs (Jun 27, 2015)

Gulp! Maybe they won't eat my house and Old Lyme beach house before this 71 year old guy dies!


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 27, 2015)

oh..I hope not. You need to stick around a bunch more years...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

